# The blonde and the porch



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

THE BLONDE AND THE PORCH

A young blonde girl in her late teens, wanting to earn some extra money for the summer, decided to hire herself out as a "handy woman" and started canvassing a nearby well-to-do neighborhood.

She went to the front door of the first house and asked the owner if he had any odd jobs for her to do.
"Well, I guess I could use somebody to paint the porch" he said. "How much will you charge me?"

Delighted, the girl quickly responded, "How about £50?"

The man agreed and told her that the paint and brushes and everything she would need were in the garage.

The man's wife, hearing the conversation, said to her husband, "Does she realize that our porch goes ALL the way around the house?"

"That's a bit cynical, isn't it?" he responded.

The wife replied, "You're right. I guess I'm starting to believe all those dumb blonde jokes."

A few hours later the blonde came to the door to collect her money.

"You're finished already??" the startled husband asked.

"Yes," the blonde replied, "and I even had paint left over so I gave it two coats."

Impressed, the man reached into his pocket for the £50 and handed it to her along with a £10 tip.

"Thank you," the blonde said, "And, by the way, it's not a Porch, it's a Lexus."


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaynemc (Jul 18, 2011)

I will second that - it worked for me - very funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Claireakashorty (Nov 30, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------

